# 1-Wire und Owos9.1 in e!Cockpit



## littrom (13 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

bin schon länger am suchen und versuchen mittels Owos 1-wire an eine Wago einzubinden irgend wie bekomme ich es nicht hin.

Es fängt schon mit dem Owos.lib Import an, es kommen haufen Fehlermeldungen die ich bisher kaum lösen kann.

Dann gehts natürlich weiter mit der Programmierung das Example lässt sich natürlich auch nicht normal öffnen, da die .lib nicht importiert ist.

Ich Verwende einen 750-8100 mit e!cockpit, für die Anbindung eine 750-652 mit einem 1-wire Gateway von Esera.

Gruß

Roman


----------



## Tobsucht (14 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Roman,

deine Bibliothek ist für CoDeSys 2.3 und kann nicht im e!Cockpit verwendet werden.
Du könntest den Hersteller fragen ob dieser auch eine Version für CoDeSys 3.5 anbietet, diese kann dann auch im e!Cockpit genutzt werden.

Das Portieren der 2.3 Bibliothek auf 3.5 wird schwer zu machen sein, da die Bibliothek zum einen Passwortgeschützt ist und zum anderen Änderungen erfordert.

Es scheint vom gleichen Hersteller auch Onewire/Modbus Gateways zu geben. Eventuell ist dies die einfachere Lösung.


Grüße


----------



## littrom (18 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Tobsucht,

die Owos_9.1 ist eigentlich offen oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?

Grüße


----------



## Lex (26 August 2018)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich wollte diese Thema nochmals neu aufgreifen und nachfragen ob neue Erkenntnis hierzu existieren? Gibt es derzeitig eine Bibliothek für die e!Cockpit Version? Wenn ja, wäre es möglich eine kleine Einleitung zu verfassen, die die Anbindung und Programmierung eines 1-Wire Sensors beschreibt (Anwendungsbeispiel)?
Eventuell hat jemand schon etwas realisiert wenn dies derzeitig möglich ist.

Zusätzlich hätte ich noch paar allgemeine Fragen zu 1-Wire...

1.)
Ich wollte nachfragen ob es besser ist eine Seriele Schnittstellen (Buskoppler) Verbindung für den 1-Wire Controller zu wählen, oder doch die Ethernet (TCP-IP) Variante? 
Da ich aus dem Text von der Esera Homepage nicht eindeutig erkennen kann, welcher der zwei Varianten besser/schlauer ist, wenn ich es so formulieren darf.
Liest man nämlich die verlinkten zwei Varianten im Detail weiter.... Würde ich als "bessere" Variante die Ethernet Verbindung bezeichnen.
Mich verunsichert nämlich der Satz: "Bei der Anbindung per Ethernet und 1-Wire Controller 1 liegt sie im 1-Wire Controller 1 (bezogen auf die Intelligenz)."
Besitze ich nun bei der Ethernet Variante keine Möglichkeit die Sensoren im Detail zu programmieren oder wie ist es zu verstehen?

Link zum Text:
https://www.esera.de/service-support/kompatible-steuerungen-zentralen/wago-codesys-integration/

Komplettes Zitat von Esera-Homepage:
"Der Unterschied der Varianten mit dem 1-Wire Buskoppler und dem 1-Wire Controller liegt darin, dass bei der Anbindung per 1-Wire Buskoppler die "Intelligenz" in der SPS-Steuerung liegt. Bei der Anbindung per Ethernet und 1-Wire Controller 1 liegt sie im 1-Wire Controller 1."

2.)
Falls eine e!Cockpit 1-Wire Bibliothek existiert oder bald eine raus kommen soll... werden darunter auch 1-Wire Bausteine für die Anbindung an Luftfeuchtigkeit, Luftqualität, Luftdruck, Windgeschwindigkeit, Windrichtung und Helligkeit enthalten sein?

Würde mich sehr über Hilfestellung freuen.


Gruß Lex


----------



## littrom (26 August 2018)

Hallo Lex,

Leider ist es immer noch nicht möglich über die Owos 1-wire in eCockpit einzubinden. Ich habe das über den Modbusankoppler gelößt. Funktioniert super ist allerdings deutlich teuerer. 

Gruß Roman


----------



## Lex (26 August 2018)

Wie sieht es aber mit *Punkt zwei* bei dieser Variante aus?
Könntest du bitte wenn möglich deine Komponenten im Detail auflisten die du verwendest und wieso funktioniert es per Modbuskoppler... geht es nur damit oder auch per Ethernet? Es werden doch dennoch die Bausteine (Bibliothek) benötigt?


----------



## littrom (26 August 2018)

Ich habe den Modbuskoppler RTU (weil ich die Schnittstelle hatte). Kannst natürlich auch die Modbus Ethernet nehmen. 

Ich habe den
750-8100 Kontroller
750-462 Einstellbare RS232/485 Klemm
1-Wire Gateway 10 Modbus RTU von Esera

Das Problem bei den anderen Schnittstellen von Esera ist es nicht möglich ist diese mit der wago Kommunizieren zu lassen. 

Wenn du willst kann ich dir ein Example schicken. 

Gruß Roman


----------



## Lex (26 August 2018)

Liebend gern Roman. Melde dich bitte einfach per PN.

Wie sieht es jedoch mit dem Punkt zwei aus? ;-)


----------



## Termi (13 September 2018)

Hallo,
es gibt schon lange eine Libraray fuer 1-Wire und Codesys3.5. Mit einer Seriellen und einem Pegelwandler klappt es hervorragend. Habe so ca.22 Tmp Sensoren ueber 3 parallele Linien zuverlaessig laufen. Mit Logging und Grafik. Ich habe meinen hydraulischen Abgleich der Fussbodenheizung darueber gemacht.

Das Portieren war kaum ein Problem. Rayk hat mir anschiessend noch etwas geholfen, dann lief es rund. Die Lib-Software ist offen, also kann jeder was Aendern ;-)  








Noch ist es rudimentaer. Im Sommer chille ich lieber, aber der Winter kommt bestimmt, dann geht es weiter. 
Termi


----------



## mcr (25 März 2021)

Hallo Termi,
kannst du die besagte Lib zur Verfügung stellen.

danke


----------



## Termi (26 März 2021)

*owos*

Hai,
dir ist hoffentlich, klar dass es sich um eine Lib mit weiteren Wago-Libs handelt. Also für Codesys-Controller anderer Firmen nicht geeiget!! 

Gruß


----------



## mcr (26 März 2021)

@Termi

Danke werde die Lib beigelegenheit testen.

Ja das ist klar benutze eine PFC200 und will auf Codesys 3 bzw Ecockpit umsteigen.


----------

